# Praising God for glimpses of His grace in my life...



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 19, 2009)

As a parent, my most consistent prayer has been that God would supply me the grace and wisdom to be the best steward possible of the two blessings that He bestowed upon my wife and I. I'm speaking of my children, of coarse. 

Today I read a Note that my son posted on Facebook about the Sabbath. By this the Lord has shown me *what He can accomplish* despite the pitiful tools He chooses to work with (that being myself).

I'm hoping that this will be an encouragement to all the parents on the PB. Particularly if you are/were plagued by worry and doubt over your parenting skills and the awesome responsibility that the Lord places upon us through the gift of children. He will accomplish His purposes in all things. All praise to Him for His tender mercies!

Below is the Note in question:



> *The Christian Sabbath*
> 
> A recent discussion on facebook has led me into a study on the Sabbath day, or Lord's day as we so commonly call it today. When was it first specifically commanded? When did it change to Sunday? And the most important question, what are Sabbath appropriate activities? I intend to answer these three questions in this note, and would very much like for this to become an open forum of sorts where everyone invited can discuss this matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## APuritansMind (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm praising God along with you, James! It is certainly refreshing to see what God can do in, and through, our young people.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 19, 2009)

Wonderful! How old is he?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 19, 2009)

He's 22 and his boldness in the Lord is a constant source of surprise and blessing to me because he is so quite and deferential in other aspects of his life.

As a parent, you always wonder, "Is any of this getting through?" It would appear that much of it did. God is good!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2009)

I just ran across this. What a wonderful work the Lord is doing in your son.


----------



## TimV (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm very happy with you!


----------

